
Google Coral AI Board Steps Out of Beta to Battle Raspberry Pi – HotHardware - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/google-coral-ai-board
======
dekhn
Although Coral is pretty cool, I've been really happy with the JeVois. It's a
USB webcam that happens to have a quad core processor (with GPU) that runs
TensorFlow inference an other algorithms at reasonable frame rates. Tiny, and
$50. Very customizable.

------
Quequau
Can regular humans buy their TPU or it still only a thing you can rent time
on?

~~~
dekhn
You can buy Coral, which is known as an "Edge TPU", which is different from
the Cloud TPU that you can rent time on. I don't think Google sells its Cloud
TPUs as a physical product (not sure you're want to, it's not like popping a
V100 in a server).

